
Show HN: I built a tool to quickly remove debugging statements from your code - nathan_f77
https://github.com/ndbroadbent/git-remove-debug
======
paulddraper
Interesting.

When using a whitespace non-sensitive language (i.e. not Python), I don't
indent any debugging code. Then when I'm ready to clean up, it sticks out like
a sore thumb.

------
yarper
easier to just not write the debug statements - write tests not printfs

~~~
WrtCdEvrydy
Easier to write code correctly the first time around at a cost of $30,000 per
line and finish the project in six years instead of six months. That is a
joke.

